# Question on the trio color



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Where does this color come from, when I look back at old school dogs I haven't come across any trios. My boyfriend thinks that it was bread in to the bully breed with rotts, but I don't know any thing about the color. Does any one know where the color came from in this breed? Also does any one know what a lilac trio is? I've seen people advertising them but they had no pics. It sounds pretty but no pics make me think there probly just blue trios, can any one show me a pic if it is a real color?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A tri is a real color and I will see if I can find a real APBT that is a Tri.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I've seen a pic of a lilac tri.I'll have to remember where I saw it though.Not sure if it's a real color or just a blue tri.I don't really remember how it looked.

I don't think it's rotti's that brought the look into the bullies.If I remember correctly,I've seen some old game dog pics that were tri colored.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Never heard of it....I guess I can't really help but I'm interested!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> A tri is a real color and I will see if I can find a real APBT that is a Tri.


Is a Lilac trio a real color? Doesn't that mean purple? I'm confused


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I've seen a pic of a lilac tri.I'll have to remember where I saw it though.Not sure if it's a real color or just a blue tri.I don't really remember how it looked.
> 
> I don't think it's rotti's that brought the look into the bullies.If I remember correctly,I've seen some old game dog pics that were tri colored.


Oooo you got me interested I wanna see an old game trio


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Trio? That is not the term it is called a tri color.
You can have different color tri's Here is a great article on where the tri's came from 
"Hey! That Dawg Don't Look Purebred..."


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It talks about black and tan dogs but Tri is made up of three colors. I will see if I can find more pictures for you


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Is a Lilac trio a real color? Doesn't that mean purple? I'm confused


I think lilac is a very diluted blue... or red... I am not sure exactly. But I think lilac stems more from show lines and bully lines..


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tri color is recessive so both parents have to carry it in order for a puppy to have it. Breeding a pit to a rot would not make tri babies unless the pit carried it as well. Zenith is a tri color. Her tan points are really dark though. There was someone who posted a lilac tri on here.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lisa,isn't that one dog you posted about wanting a few months back considered a lilac tri?I tried finding it but can't.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a real APBT and he is a tri-color


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes that dog I posted a few months back was blue tri or some call it lilac. A ton of bullies have tri colors but with many they are mixing breeds so you never know what is in the gene pool.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I was just trying to find it to show her what the "lilac" tri looked like.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [283664] :: VELA'S SLIPPERY PETE

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [307295] :: CFH'S ROCCO

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [115811] :: CYNTHIAATL (DUNN'S) GUINNESS


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Here is a real APBT and he is a tri-color


OMG he is beautiful, thanks for that link that was a good read on the color


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is Peanut a Rottie x Chihuahua cross haha jk but as you can see that color is all over the place in other breeds.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What does GL , POR, and ROM mean in the peds? I'm guessing that 1xW is a weight puller right.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Here is Peanut a Rottie x Chihuahua cross haha jk but as you can see that color is all over the place in other breeds.


OMG I love Chirotty that's one cute little dog


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha! no those are referring to Box dogs.
1xw is a win in the box
This is also referring to box dogs 
R.O.M. (Register of Merit) is a title that is given to a dog or a bitch that has produced champions. To become ROM, a male must produce at least four CH and a female must produce at least three. Each dog gets a point for each CH they produce and get an additional point if any of these registered champions go on to become grand champions.
P.O.R. (Producer Of Record), is given for producing winners. Get a point for every win recorded by the offspring of a sire or dam, with additional points for both CH and GR CH


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

here is a lilac. i can't tell if it is a tri but the web page says it is....... i found it here Pitbull and Amstaff Page.... it is a dilute blue.. looks almost silver purple


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> What does GL , POR, and ROM mean in the peds? I'm guessing that 1xW is a weight puller right.


I just posted those because a poster wanted to see some game bred dogs that were tri


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This was one that said Lilac but it kinda looks fawn, really sad story too people can be so heartless.  It's story #2 

BAD RAP Blog: Pollarded Ears and Expensive Balls


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

gamer said:


> I just posted those because a poster wanted to see some game bred dogs that were tri


Thank you they were awesome


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

not even ppl who rescue dogs can get colors right.... how does megan say? *le sigh* lol


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> not even ppl who rescue dogs can get colors right.... how does megan say? *le sigh* lol


Well it is Bad Rap lol :hammer: nuff said


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

I saw a tri-colour at Iron Dog last year and I thought it was the coolest colour. It looked black with tan points and a white chest. Since I have 7 dogs right now adding another is out of the question but I REALLY want a tri-colour { and a jet black} at some point


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I have only seen 2 colored dogs in this thread. I could be wrong. A Tri color has 3 colors. Black, Tan and White. I have a brother and sister Tri color. I have got to get my camara out and get busy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Pitcrew said:


> I have only seen 2 colored dogs in this thread. I could be wrong. A Tri color has 3 colors. Black, Tan and White. I have a brother and sister Tri color. I have got to get my camara out and get busy.


Awesome I'd love to see pics of your pups I bet their cute


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

wouldnt amstaff's be a tri? black, fawn/red, white


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

Here are a few more examples, we get them every once in a while


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Blue fawn tri (love this dog!!!!! perfect example!)









and

Black tri with brindle


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

cEElint said:


> wouldnt amstaff's be a tri? black, fawn/red, white


or does it have to be all over, not just the head


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

like the 2 on the right? or no


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Tudors bloodline of dogs had all the greats. I have a heavy Tudors lightner dog of tri color. From all the research I have found through all the library of game dogs, and the online pedigree search, its this... There are three primary colors associated w/the oldest stock. _White_, for example.. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [43864] :: HENRY'S IMPORTED RICHMOND (8XW)
_The Tri Color_








is from the original pit dogs of England.. 
King Phillip/Henry both responcible for altering the pit bulldog to promote the English bulldog. Renamed the pit dogs for their provinces; pit bulldog became Staffordshire and the fighting terrier became Manchester. Manchester terriers when inbred in a particular way were the source of the extinct white fighting terrier. So when the worlds collide as they say~ Black tan and white became a sign of heavy line bred dogs just as the signature paddy dogs w/ there _solid brindle bodies white chest and blaze_. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [90817] :: DELIHANT'S PADDY I souldn't say three, becuase of the line from other countries, but I was refering to english bred dogs.. When They met the heavy Irish dogs though, out came the oldest color trait of them all...http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=1485 Blacknose buckskin dogs, the molosser signature color. I find that ironic, and love that about genetics..
Colby had alot of the paddys blood going on, its the some of the first English pits dogs noted, as they were ship in.

Thats a great lookin litter up there!

The only time I see the tri is in good heavy in/line bred dogs or when two dogs heavily line bred one way or another suddenly meet... Then all the traits that are recessive in both become a dominant trait as they isolate traits that are the same exposing them on the surface.. Good times.. HF:woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

GAPITS, i love your dogs, as usual <33333333

and Lisa, I'm glad you're catching onto my words 

and Rileyroo, i love that dog.

that is all. :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome pics every one that one with the brindle is way cool. I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

GAPITS said:


> Here are a few more examples, we get them every once in a while


OMG! Those are fantastic!! I love the 2nd dog! Extremely unique!!! I bet that dog turns a lot of heads.


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

She does turn a few heads, forgot to add that the first and second dogs are the parents to the 3 little ones  I will also add that when you breed B&T to B&T you will commonly throw a white or two.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is my little girl she is named Trio. 16 months. She is a real sweetheart too. With my daughter. She is kinda sweet too.



























And her brother Kane.
















and Sox of course:


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> A tri is a real color and I will see if I can find a real APBT that is a Tri.


ive seen tri bullies cant wait to c a apbt


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

American Dog Breeders Association
Hold your pointer over each pic.


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

I have been telling everyone for a month or so I want a champagne tri after seeing this pup 









another nice one, small pic tho










I got a full house at the moment but as soon as I can I plan to look for one.


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Blue fawn tri (love this dog!!!!! perfect example!)


 Wow what a stunner.. :clap:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

clockwerkninja said:


> I have been telling everyone for a month or so I want a champagne tri after seeing this pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are awesome I've never seen one like that.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

clockwerkninja said:


> I have been telling everyone for a month or so I want a champagne tri after seeing this pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the first pup is actually a bully. =)

http://www.myspace.com/svpitbull
nice lookin dogs tho


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

*Just bumping the thread...*

Here is our big boy, Cujo @ 4 months and 45 pounds at a pit family get-together.

Cujo is primarily a Black and Tan with a white nickle-sized spot on his tail and a brindled patch on his forehead (gets it from his sire) ... I guess you can call him a quad-color... LOL. :woof:


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

i would love to have a really light one. i think they are beautiful my mom and boyfriend make sure im not by any since they think they look to much like people they dont want me to get one =[ lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I know I have seen pictures of a dog by the name of Man of war an old game dog in the early 1900 who was a tri so the tri has been around just hard tho get.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

theres a kennel in so cal if i can remember the name that breeds tri's but my memory sucks they found me on myspace awhile back but they arent there anymore


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I am not an expert on this, but I'm under the impression that a basic element of tricolor is the tanpoint coloration. (ie, tan socks, eyebrow marks, chest marks, booty marks, etc.) So a dog that is fawn with a black mask and white markings would not be considered tricolor just because it possesses three colors.

And something interesting that a geneticist told me is that tanpoints transfer to any color. So if you bred a black/tan with the tanpoints to a blue dog, those tanpoints might transfer to the offspring onto different coat colors. I've seen red dogs that I _swore_ had tanpoints but you could only see them in just the right light. Tan shows up very well against black or blue, but when you put it on chocolate or lighter, its a little harder to see. And you wouldn't see them on a white dog since white is a masking color. Anyway, seems like you could technically have a tricolor on any base coat color, just would be more obvious on some than others.

Colors are fascinating to me. I can kinda see why some people breed for particular color combos, although we know that aint right.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

old timers call tri's black and tans with points. they do exist and are supposedly a throwback to the original apbt stock.


----------

